# Weekly Photo Challenge #29 for Week of 1/31/16



## wvdawg (Jan 31, 2016)

This week's theme is - water - the interpretation is up to you. 
The Rules:

#1- Photos will be in compliance with the rules of this forum.

#2- This is NOT a competition. The sole intent of this challenge is fun and friendship.

#3- There are no "image quality" standards or requirements. Shots taken with cell phones, iPads, point & shoots, etc. are just as welcome as those taken with DSLRs and top of the line gear. This challenge is about participation and enjoying photography.

#4- Submitted photos will be new pics taken just for this week's challenge. The intent is to get out there and have fun with photography, not to show off stuff you’ve already taken. 

#5- Please submit only one photo per week in the challenge thread that shows your interpretation of this week's theme. Be creative! (You may start your own thread for sharing of your other shots.) 

#6- Challenge yourself to be a participant of each week's challenge, but feel free to jump in at any point.

#7- HAVE FUN!

Dennis


----------



## deerbuster (Jan 31, 2016)

Having a little fun in Missouri on the last afternoon of duck season.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jan 31, 2016)

Nice looking spot DB 

The Hawk Creek waterfall


----------



## wvdawg (Feb 1, 2016)

Great shots - wet for sure!


----------



## wvdawg (Feb 1, 2016)

*Jake wanted a fish . . .*

. . . so we set him up a little 2 1/2 gallon aquarium.  He calls this one Flippers.  Hope the water stays clear!


----------



## Adventuringtheoutdoors (Feb 2, 2016)

*Ghost Shrimp*

I took this little guy on the coral in Okinawa Japan when I was diving there just three weeks ago.


----------



## carver (Feb 2, 2016)

*Lots of "Water"*

around this morning


----------



## natureman (Feb 4, 2016)

Shot this today although too late for the photo challange.  Helton Creek at Hwy.129.  Was scouting the area for another video project. 



helton-creek-for-web by Natureman29, on Flickr


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Feb 4, 2016)

Great shot natureman   The challenge runs till Sunday  morning when wydawg will start the next weeks challenge


----------



## wvdawg (Feb 5, 2016)

So much for Rule #4and #5!     Oh well, I enjoy the shots anyway!  
Good captures everyone!


----------



## Batgirl (Feb 8, 2016)

Great shots, everyone.  Sorry I didn't get a chance to get a shot that fit the challenge.  I plan to get one this week.


----------

